# Installing a Culvert



## bgimic

Hey fellas... 

First off, I'm on the tightest of budgets.... 

I'm considering installing an entrance way off the roadway into some raw land I've purchased recently. Anyway, I'm assuming the best way to begin this project is to install a culvert? 

I've done a very small amount of research online, but so far there doesn't appear to be any clear cut way of doing it, or even more to the point which type of material to go with.. (Plastic, Concrete, or Metal). So I suppose I'm reaching out for a little help here if possible. 

If it matters here's a few more items of info that may or may not be needed:

- This will eventually be the driveway to my wife and I's home. 
- I have found the soil content to be sandy-loam (Mostly sand) if that makes much difference. 
- I will need to be able to drive a medium sized tractor, pick-ups, trailer loads of lumber, possibly a fully loaded concrete truck or two on in time as well, so it'll need to be plenty sturdy. 

That's about all I can think of, any websites, video's, pictures, or helpful input you guys\gals may have will be deeply appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bamataco

I've never done this. But this is a site I use when I am in that situation.How to Install a Culvert | eHow.com


----------



## Ken N Tx

Over here in Denton County the County has a say as to culverts..

You need the galvanized type with end caps cemented around the outside.

Check with your county before wasting your money.. 



bgimic said:


> Hey fellas...
> 
> First off, I'm on the tightest of budgets....
> 
> I'm considering installing an entrance way off the roadway into some raw land I've purchased recently. Anyway, I'm assuming the best way to begin this project is to install a culvert?
> 
> I've done a very small amount of research online, but so far there doesn't appear to be any clear cut way of doing it, or even more to the point which type of material to go with.. (Plastic, Concrete, or Metal). So I suppose I'm reaching out for a little help here if possible.
> 
> If it matters here's a few more items of info that may or may not be needed:
> 
> - This will eventually be the driveway to my wife and I's home.
> - I have found the soil content to be sandy-loam (Mostly sand) if that makes much difference.
> - I will need to be able to drive a medium sized tractor, pick-ups, trailer loads of lumber, possibly a fully loaded concrete truck or two on in time as well, so it'll need to be plenty sturdy.
> 
> That's about all I can think of, any websites, video's, pictures, or helpful input you guys\gals may have will be deeply appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dillo99

If it is going to be a driveway for your home it may need to be able to handle a fire truck - depending on length of driveway. I would definitely check with the town and find out what they require.


----------



## ZZ71

I would check with the local highway dept. They are certain to have permits to allow you to place a culvert in the right of way. 

Having worked as a Surveyor for a state DOT for 30 yrs I know some land owners get in trouble installing culverts on their own. What ever you do, DO NOT INSTALL anything that could harm someone. I worked on many ligation surveys in which accidents occurred involving death and injury from drives improperly constructed. As soon as an accident occurs the lawyers are out looking for anything not built to spec's and will sue the state, county, land owner and anyone else they can find. Seen it many times, our dept paid millions of $$ because they did not catch some land owner placing a dangerous culvert on the right of way (ROW). Mail boxes are another dangerous item. I did a litigation survey in which 2 young girls were killed when they went off the road, hit a steel post mailbox set in concrete. No matter the drivers fault, nothing else would have killed them if not for the mail box. The state and the land owner were in court for years, the state lost millions for not removing it and the land owner, don't know how he faired.

Some things that can be dangerous, piled stone or concrete headwalls, less than a 1 on 6 slope over the ends of the pipe, improper ditching, gates, sign posts.

Protect yourself, get a permit to place the culvert or the road authorities may come along and force you to remove it. Believe it or not, ditches are considered wetlands.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Years ago my dad made an extra driveway at the homestead- the highway dept was digging out the culverts, and he asked the head guy about getting another driveway - he paid for the culvert piping, the town put gravel over it for him - so its definitely a good idea to contact the local highway dept/town about the new culvert. The culvert pipe is just a simple 2' diamater corrugated steel pipe with the flat metals at the end in front of it- a stock , simple setup.

Actually a good idea for a mailbox is what my dad came up with- he sunk a steel pipe down about 3-4 feet, with about 6" out of the ground ( its actually on a hillside) - since the town back plows the road, theyd smash the mailbox- after the second time, pop came up with the idea of the pipe. 

He made a small platform for the mail and paper boxes- connected it to a long piece of pipe and elbowed it down into the pipe in the ground- itll swing away when its hit by the plows- its far enough off the side of the road and its been there for years( least since ive been around).


----------



## rj'sbarn

I live on a poorly maintained county road so I just widened the existing ditch with my FEL and box blade, threw in the tin horn and covered it with 1-1/2 crusher run gravel. The county here doesnt care how it looks or works as long as the local volunteer fire dept can make it across in a brush truck.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I don't even have a culvert on our entrance. Should I be frightened?


----------



## dangeroustoys56

We dont have one either - well least till they paved the road . Its not much of one now- about a 3" swail ( as they call it) - the new road was moved about 6 feet to the other side and a slight indentation is there now - which means more grass to mow!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

You have pavement? Lucky dawg!


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Its barely a month old, the new road - we had to deal with the dirt road for a few years, till the vote finally passed to pave the roads on this side of town.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

When I was a kid, the road was paved and there was nobody out here, not even powerlines. Now, the road has been allow to return to dirt and has been for about 28 years now, and they have since added powerlines and the people have piled in. Explain that one.


----------

